# Casey Gibson- R.I.P. bro.



## searcher (Jul 26, 2007)

A fellow local Paintball Player and great guy.

Yesterday Casey Gibson (18 years old) from the Klub Kidz was killed in an auto accident near Purcell, OK. I don't have all the information on the funeral yet. 

"About 4 p.m., Gibson was a passenger in a northbound pickup on Interstate 35 in McClain County when the vehicle blew its left front tire, causing it to run off the roadway and roll twice, the patrol said. 

Gibson died at the scene. 

The driver, Charles Edward Braden, 19, of Lexington, was treated and released from Purcell Hospital, the patrol said. 

Both men were wearing seat belts, the patrol said." 


Keep his family in our prayers.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2007)

My deepest condolences. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2007)

Prayers for the Gibson family, and also those that enjoyed being around young Casey. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 26, 2007)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 27, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Product of Pearl (Jul 27, 2007)

My prayers to his family and fiends.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, especially of one so young...

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------

